# Impress users



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Are there any/many Impress users and if so how do you find it? It appealed to me on the grounds of you put the water in and away you go (if you want to that is). The mesh on the plunger looked pretty small so this ought to help with sediment? Any suggestions on coarseness for grind?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

A few Impress users here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22508-Impress-Brewer-%A325-amp-free-delivery

chipbutty being a big fan.

Only used mine a few times so far and not having used any other method thus far for brewed, nothing to compare it to. Simplicity wise for coffee on the go, it seems ideal.

Grind setting similar to something like a Moka pot I think, bit finer than French Press?

You're correct about how fine the holes in the metal filter are.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, some amazing events here to report. I ditched the little Bodum grinder as I had the chance of a Kitchenaid Artisan which looks nice and pretty as well. I went back to Coffee Compass beans and ground about 27 gems, luckily finding the right setting straight away for coarseness. Not measuring anything or testing the water temp seems to work for me and in the past two days, using Samatra Lingtong beans which are Mahogany roast, I have really enjoyed the two Impress drinks made. The only problem I am encountering, is that it is taking me all my strength to plunge the inner wall down. By that, I mean putting a towel over it and really giving it some welly!

This would make me think that either I am putting too much in, or grinding too fine.

Anyone like to point me in the right direction?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you put the inner liner straight in after steeping, or sink any crust, wait a bit then pop the liner in?

Maybe the floating crust is acting like a bung/cork and causing a big resistance?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I put the liner in, but do not lower it, other than to push it in far enough so that it does not drop off.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I put the liner in, but do not lower it, other than to push it in far enough so that it does not drop off.


Try breaking the crust before you plunge.

As its a big mass of coffee- it often acts as a break.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do give it a stir, is that the same thing?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I do give it a stir, is that the same thing?


When you fill it up, or just before you plunge? Sure, before you plunge, give it a little stir, then let everything settle for a minute or two, then see if you get less resistance. It'll be the floating solids wedged against the mesh that will mainly be the resistance.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Well, some amazing events here to report. I ditched the little Bodum grinder as I had the chance of a Kitchenaid Artisan which looks nice and pretty as well. I went back to Coffee Compass beans and ground about 27 gems, luckily finding the right setting straight away for coarseness. Not measuring anything or testing the water temp seems to work for me and in the past two days, using Samatra Lingtong beans which are Mahogany roast, I have really enjoyed the two Impress drinks made. The only problem I am encountering, is that it is taking me all my strength to plunge the inner wall down. By that, I mean putting a towel over it and really giving it some welly!
> 
> This would make me think that either I am putting too much in, or grinding too fine.
> 
> Anyone like to point me in the right direction?









if your into a bit of modding try this for a even better grinder, mazzer mini burrs plus step less,and ditch the hoppers, bean separator to worm. as for the impress had the same problem as your self when i finely got some coffee out (cold)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

\ said:


> View attachment 14529
> View attachment 14530
> if your into a bit of modding try this for a even better grinder, mazzer mini burrs plus step less,and ditch the hoppers, bean separator to worm. as for the impress had the same problem as your self when i finely got some coffee out (cold)


Thats an interesting mod! Are you saying the mazzer Mini burrs slot straight on?


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

no you have to drill an tap the burr carrier & shim one burr, as kitchenaid burrs have two screw fixings.


----------

